# Did using digifant head



## sandgroper (May 28, 2005)

*CIS using digifant head*

I've got a 85 golf and want to put a engine that has a digifant head, did a search and there's not accurate information. What exactly needs to be done to put the cis injectors in the digifant head, cheers


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

sandgroper said:


> I've got a 85 golf and want to put a engine that has a digifant head, did a search and there's not accurate information. What exactly needs to be done to put the cis injectors in the digifant head, cheers


You need a 10mm Hex Bit. Screw the EFI injector cups out and screw in the CIS one. That's it.


----------



## mechanic1 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Heads*

I sure hope that is accurate.....and that is all you have to do?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The cis cups also make use of a plastic piece for the air shroud. This will not fit in the digi head. As well, I can't recall if the air shroud hats on the injectors themselves will clear. If not, you can just pop them off. Or if the brass cis injectors for Benzes are still cheap and you're looking to get a new set, that's an option. There'll be a slight lean to the injectors, but it shouldn't cause any issues (I'm running MB brass injectors in a digi head myself). Otherwise, you could get creative and figure something out. I remember reading into this exact issue many years ago. You'll need to cap off whatever vacuum port/hose leads to the current head.

Or, if the reason for upgrading to the digifant head is for the larger valves, you could look for an earlier 8v gti/gli (maintains the air shrouding). Of course, that's way harder to come by, and if you were intending on using the stock cam, the 85s are not ideal.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

ziddey said:


> ... You'll need to cap off whatever vacuum port/hose leads to the current head.
> 
> Or, if the reason for upgrading to the digifant head is for the larger valves, you could look for an earlier 8v gti/gli (maintains the air shrouding). Of course, that's way harder to come by, and if you were intending on using the stock cam, the 85s are not ideal.


^ Don't forget that Cabriolet's came with the big valve CIS heads through '89. So there are still plenty out there if you remember to check Cabriolet part-outs. :thumbup:

Being a Mk1 chassis through ~93 means Cabriolets are an often-forgotten great source of parts. They came with some excellent seat / door panel colors and nearly all of them are sport seat based. That, and you have your pick of CIS motors and parts as mentioned, or Digifant if you need parts for an EFI conversion. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

